# absurd "pro" tips



## northmanlogging

This is purely the "pro" tips for making life in the bushes easier, like fire starting with or without tires, keeping socks dry on a pack in, convincing the neighbor kid that wants so bad to be a logger to drag your gyppo jugs and water around all day etc.

One of my favorites and what made me think of this, cookies, cookies are good, cold hard cookies not so much.

So what I do at least on the odd sunny day here in the great PNW is leave the bag of cookies out in a sunny spot, when lunch rolls around you have a handful of warm squishy cookies, like they just came out of the oven,


----------



## bitzer

I put my lunch on my dash board and face my truck South. Even in winter it will warm a burger up. I had leftover pizza last week that was steaming when I took the cover off. Cheese all melted. It was only about 60 that day. 40s in the morn. 

Winter time here seems to be when you really need to get creative. Hands in the skidder exhaust or holding onto the saw muffler. My gallon water jug wears a hat all winter. Tuck yer pants into yer boots in the snow.


----------



## Westboastfaller

They say the more people you work with the more trick you will see. So cold winters in the North there is things I just don't buy or grab from camp. One been apples.
So we are doing this hotel show and the Faller I'm working with would roast his apples on the fire on a stick. Anyway they tasted great. I highly recommend it.

So it's always good to pick up some tricks from the north boy that helped me out of the gate through my first winters off the coast.
Here is a great one on snowshoes.
The first time I saw these I bought a size 14...
Tire that was. The native Americans have definitely evolved.
So this older native guy was cutting the 2 inch bead band out of old tires 14" & 15" tires stringing then with nylon band and pot riveting them together. They were awesome. A few years later I make three pair. The best way was to make a jig on a board to keep its egg shape while figuring where to drill and keeping a constant tension while strapping them.
Second set of hands is good. Flex until the desired egg shape then draw pencil outline on board. Set some finishing nails around pencil outline then pop it in jig and drill holes. Saves me paying $225 for a set of bear paws that aren't as good and I can drive a truck or side by side a little bit too.


----------



## northmanlogging

when welding with stagged off pants, keep at least 2 fire extinguishers handy, by that I mean close enough to grab in a shear panic.


----------



## Westboastfaller

Idk why I'm not thinking of many?
Tired I guess. I got one good one for the theme.

I'm leaving myself 'open' on this one and pretend I'm the garbage.
I make a hole in the garbage bag corners to put my arms through as well one in the bottom middle for my head. It's usual the days I see the bears comming ground. I just do it on the rainy days, it's actually the best in snow loaded trees. It slips off.


----------



## SliverPicker

Next time you buy a skidder make sure its got a Deutz. Hang your wet gloves on the "exhaust" side of the engine. Keep two or three pairs in rotation. You'll always have dry gloves to swap to. Prevents prune fingers in the winter.


----------



## northmanlogging

Sap in the beard or mange, rub a bit of olive oil in it until it loosens up, about 5 minutes or so, shower as normal and the sap rinses away.

By olive oil I don't mean Popeye's gurl friend


----------



## ArtB

If you use a bobcat with steel tracks over rubber tires on small jobs, keep the tires at 80 psi -----
unless you have a helper needs to learn how to get a tire to seat on the rim full of mud - using a hand pump or packing a comp air tank 1/2 mile thru vine maple.....


----------



## northmanlogging

When pulling belly pans off yer equipment, stuff a marlin spike in at least one hole on each side, that way it doesn't drop on yer foot while your still removing bolts, and when you're ready to pull the pan you just pull the pin, much like a grenade.

Belly pans are heavy by the way.


----------



## bnmc98

In bee infested areas, we used to bring a can of tuna with us and about a half hour before lunch open it and put it a ways from the lunch spot. Keeps the numbers down around you.
Of course, you don't really want to go get it after lunch to throw it away, for obvious reasons, so the environmental impact will be yours to assess.

Cutting timber in peak hatch of Horse flies sucks. They just wait for you to kneel at the stump to start cutting. I take a bandanna and tuck it up on my hard hat adjuster strap in the back and let it hang down over my neck. Thick clothes and Deet (98%) stuff is the only other help you get. But, don't let the deet get on any interior truck parts, ate right through our back seat vinyl. Scary!

I would love to hear more bug tips if any have them..... don't like bugs.

For steel shanked boots in the winter, take a thin footbed to put under the pack liner, makes it much more bearable.


----------



## northmanlogging

Nutri sheild fer bug spray, mostly garlic and mint, the skeeters will still buzz around but they wont land, and it won't dissolve the crummy seats, tastes fairly good too.


----------



## bitzer

I never use bug spray. I would think it would sweat right off. I don't get many horseflies here tho. Skeeters can be a nightmare in some woods. There have been times I won't shut the saw off when fueling just to keep the exhaust around and they still bite you in the back.


----------



## northmanlogging

when searching for used stuff, make sure you know what said used stuff costs new.

For example, dude selling "used/untested" fire hose on C's list $125 for 75' 1-5" hose... 

firehosesupply.com used tested 75'x1.5" 54.99... Untested is cheaper, but you know untested...

McMastercarr is around $120 brand new...

So I got 2 75's an adapter or 2 and a hydrant/hose wrench fer like $230 something, shipped to my door, and I didn't even have to check if my pistol was loaded.


----------



## 056 kid

Look up a lot.


----------



## Bwildered

bitzer said:


> There have been times I won't shut the saw off when fueling


I remember some ruskies doing something like that down the coast at another camp from where I was working, while they were refuelling a DC3ski, only killed 5 out of the 7 that were there, 3 of the 5 were the zarsoff brothers, izzie, terry & bernie, they think bernie started the fire.
definitely an absurd pro tip though.
Tanks


----------



## bitzer

Bwildered said:


> I remember some ruskies doing something like that down the coast at another camp from where I was working, while they were refuelling a DC3ski, only killed 5 out of the 7 that were there, 3 of the 5 were the zarsoff brothers, izzie, terry & bernie, they think bernie started the fire.
> definitely an absurd pro tip though.
> Tanks


Man you are just a terd in the punchbowl aren't ya? How exactly would fueling a chainsaw up when running kill 5 people? That's just nonsense you're talking now.


----------



## Westboastfaller

Bwildered said:


> I remember some ruskies doing something like that down the coast at another camp from where I was working, while they were refuelling a DC3ski, only killed 5 out of the 7 that were there, 3 of the 5 were the zarsoff brothers, izzie, terry & bernie, they think bernie started the fire.
> definitely an absurd pro tip though.
> Tanks


 The Russian vodka was probably more flammable than the 150 octane of the Jet A.
So I won't hire any smoking,drunken Russia rock/pop stars to fuel all my jets & all my helicopters then.

Here is an aburb logging tip.
Never shut down helicopter & have pilot exit craft between fueling cycles, per as regulations.

Do you have a link about their deaths?


----------



## Westboastfaller

Rusty hulls eats the oxygen so in the event where there is no oxygen monitor for a confined space entry then always send in the most irritating hand around.

#2 absurd tip is when the barge camp starts listing bad to one side then use your Falling wedges to level out your bed.


----------



## Bwildered

bitzer said:


> Man you are just a terd in the punchbowl aren't ya? How exactly would fueling a chainsaw up when running kill 5 people? That's just nonsense you're talking now.


A DC3ski is a petrol fuelled aeroplane the Russian equivalent of the DC3, anyhow the moral of the story is if you want to go up in smoke one day keep doing it. The zarsoff bros bit in the story is the only part that was made up .
You're not much of a worldly turd are you
Thanski


----------



## Bwildered

Westboastfaller said:


> The Russian vodka was probably more flammable than the 150 octane of the Jet A.
> So I won't hire any smoking,drunken Russia rock/pop stars to fuel all my jets & all my helicopters then.
> 
> Here is an aburb logging tip.
> Never shut down helicopter & have pilot exit craft between fueling cycles, per as regulations.
> 
> Do you have a link about their deaths?


No I don't have a link & I looked for it, it was pre Internet, I definitely remember the service we had for those blokes though, jet A1 is aviation kerosene & that plane ran on petrol, big difference between ignition points, their whole show was really rough, I saw a Mil8 they had which had tin cans hanging off wire loops catching the oil dripping out of the aircraft body.
Thanski


----------



## Westboastfaller

Bwildered said:


> No I don't have a link & I looked for it, it was pre Internet, I definitely remember the service we had for those bloke though, jet A1 is aviation kerosene & that plane ran on petrol, big difference between ignition points, their whole show was really rough, I saw a Mil8 they had which had tin cans hanging off wire loops catching the oil dripping out of the aircraft body.
> Thanski


Ok..it's a combustion engine. A prop plane. Do you think a jet may run jet A/ A1 then switch to jet B if they were destined for a cold environment? Or I imagine everything is insulated and kept at tempature with jet airliners as it can be cold at 30,000+ ft and 500+ MPH.


----------



## HuskStihl

northmanlogging said:


> when welding with stagged off pants, keep at least 2 fire extinguishers handy, by that I mean close enough to grab in a shear panic.


I can't believe I missed the "shear" pun the first time i read this. Strong work, Gigantor!


----------



## Bwildered

Westboastfaller said:


> Ok..it's a combustion engine. A prop plane. Do you think a jet may run jet A/ A1 then switch to jet B if they were destined for a cold environment? Or I imagine everything is insulated and kept at tempature with jet airliners as it can be cold at 30,000+ ft and 500+ MPH.


We used to run the 500's , 412's, 350B's S76's & diesels on JetA1 , it was good down to -60'C as far as I know it has no octane rating
Here's four 350b's that we shovelled out of the hold , big insurance job I reckon, $1.5 million each.


----------



## bitzer

Bwildered said:


> A DC3ski is a petrol fuelled aeroplane the Russian equivalent of the DC3, anyhow the moral of the story is if you want to go up in smoke one day keep doing it. The zarsoff bros bit in the story is the only part that was made up .
> You're not much of a worldly turd are you
> Thanski


What exactly does that have to do with a chainsaw? I don't know anything about planes. I'm never around them nor do I really ever see myself spending any time around them in the future.


----------



## hseII

bitzer said:


> What exactly does that have to do with a chainsaw? I don't know anything about planes. I'm never around them nor do I really ever see myself spending any time around them in the future.



[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## Bwildered

bitzer said:


> What exactly does that have to do with a chainsaw? I don't know anything about planes. I'm never around them nor do I really ever see myself spending any time around them in the future.


Refuelling a chainsaw with gasoline while its running is about the stupidest thing I've heard of in a long time, some mad ruskies burnt to a crisp while refuelling a gasoline plane while it was running has some similarities don't you think?
I was drinking with them 2 weeks before that & I doubt I will ever fly in or with any Russian airline or aircraft after what I've seen.
Only a few weeks ago I was getting a B&S firefighter pump going after it went under in a flood, turning it over with with the cordless drill with some fuel down the spark plug hole, the plug lead shorted out on the head & lit the fuel , dead cold motor, so it's fresh in my mind .
Thansk


----------



## hseII

If you Stop hanging out with Ruskies & playing with Gasoline, I predict you will live longer. 

Just because someone does it different than you doesn't necessarily mean it is wrong.

I bet you've never poured a scooch of gas into the top of a carburetor on a 2 ton because you ran out of gas due to the gauge being deceased either, have you?


----------



## Bwildered

hseII said:


> If you Stop hanging out with Ruskies & playing with Gasoline, I predict you will live longer.
> 
> Just because someone does it different than you doesn't necessarily mean it is wrong.
> 
> I bet you've never poured a scooch of gas into the top of a carburetor on a 2 ton because you ran out of gas due to the gauge being deceased either, have you?


Crikey I've been around for over half a century & forgotten half the things I've done to get gear going & keep it going.
I've never quite been stupid enough to say that refuelling a running chainsaw is OK, or tell anybody else that it is as well! aiming for an honourable mention in the Darwin awards isn't really my bag!
Thanski


----------



## scheffa

I refuel my milling saws while they are running all the time


----------



## Bwildered

scheffa said:


> I refuel my milling saws while they are running all the time


Why? Have you got a death wish or just no starter cord?
Go down to the emergency department at your local hospital & ask them if it's a good idea, or the local fire department, they've probably put out a few chainsawists that have caught fire.
Thansk


----------



## hseII

Bwildered said:


> Why? Have you got a death wish or just no starter cord?
> Go down to the emergency department at your local hospital & ask them if it's a good idea.
> Thansk



I thought Aussies were a bit more the rugged type: seems I was misinformed.


----------



## Bwildered

hseII said:


> I thought Aussies were a bit more the rugged type: seems I was misinformed.


You seem to have mixed up rugged with stupid or maybe have met ones that were both, I know I have & it seems it's not necessarily restricted to Australians either!
Do you have some literature from anywhere sensible that recommendes the practice of refuelling gasoline powered anything while it's running, especially when the exhaust is around a foot from the fuel filler like with a chainsaw?
Thanskifky


----------



## Haywire

Death wish is pretty extreme don't you think? Worse case is you end up a melted saw, and you have to grow your eyebrows and beard back.


----------



## hseII

Haywire said:


> Death wish is pretty extreme don't you think? Worse case is you end up a melted saw, and you have to grow your eyebrows and beard back.



I was enjoying seeing where this went: all them bad snakes, and he's worried about a little saw melting.


----------



## Bwildered

Haywire said:


> Death wish is pretty extreme don't you think? Worse case is you end up a melted saw, and you have to grow your eyebrows and beard back.


That's the best case scenario, depending on the ambient temperature, the size of the fuel can & how much is in it, it could explode & burst sending burning fuel in all directions. Your chances of survival of burns are directly linked to your age, if the percentage of your body burnt added to your age is more than 100, you're a goner!
Fanski


----------



## Gologit

Bwildered said:


> That's the best case scenario, depending on the ambient temperature, the size of the fuel can & how much is in it, it could explode & burst sending burning fuel in all directions. Your chances of survival of burns are directly linked to your age, if the percentage of your body burnt added to your age is more than 100, you're a goner!
> Fanski



We'll be careful Mom, honest we will.
For what it's worth, fueling a running saw probably isn't the smartest thing to do. But if you bust your starter rope and you're a mile from the truck down in some steep canyon and you need to finish the day it beats walking out. I've done it a couple of times.

Now go find something useful to do and quit bothering us.


----------



## Bwildered

Gologit said:


> We'll be careful Mom, honest we will.
> For what it's worth, fueling a running saw probably isn't the smartest thing to do. But if you bust your starter rope and you're a mile from the truck down in some steep canyon and you need to finish the day it beats walking out. I've done it a couple of times.
> 
> Now go find something useful to do and quit bothering us.


Yes ma'am that sounds like a good time & place for the possibility of a back burn.
Tanks


----------



## northmanlogging

years ago I took an emergency responder type class, and a dude in the class had a story about every type of horrible accident you could ever think of "just one drop of gasoline in a 1 gal can and it blew the frecking garage door off" 

Me being the kid that blew **** up and lit stuff on fire, well I still do that, it was really hard for me not to tell him to shut the **** up... but being the weird rednecks from out of town surrounded by soccer moms and computer geeks it probably wouldn't have gone well.

Regardless, folks fill up running motors daily across the world, its hazardous yes, but its doable, is it stupid only if you don't understand the consequences. Would I refill a running airplane, probably not, cause an airplane needs a bunch more then just fuel when it stops, have I refilled a running saw probably, would I do it again probably. Have i poured gas on a roaring fire Hel's yes, would I do it again... um yeah. 

Some friends of the family back in WY where stealing gas out of another friends truck, the only truck in town with gas in it at the time (population was in the low 30's, that kind of town) one of the brothers after sucking on ye ole garden hose, decided to light a cigarette, and his face... and hands, the other brother having seen this (he being the one holding the can) threw the can getting himself on fire, and his brother more on fire... also lighting the truck on fire... the only truck in town with fuel in it at the time.

To make a fairly long story a little shorter, they ended up having to wake up the other friend, so that he could drive them the 80 miles to the nearest hospital, no ambulance in this town, Bart spent 6 months in the Gillette burn center, Brian spent about 6 weeks, Piere drove that truck for several more years, it already had brushed on flames, so the soot and what not was just left for effect.


----------



## bitzer

I pulled the starter out on my first tank of the day. Last day on the job, needed it done and my other two saws were in pieces. I made damn sure that saw didn't run out of fuel for the next four hours.


----------



## Bwildered

northmanlogging said:


> years ago I took an emergency responder type class, and a dude in the class had a story about every type of horrible accident you could ever think of "just one drop of gasoline in a 1 gal can and it blew the frecking garage door off"
> 
> Me being the kid that blew **** up and lit stuff on fire, well I still do that, it was really hard for me not to tell him to shut the **** up... but being the weird rednecks from out of town surrounded by soccer moms and computer geeks it probably wouldn't have gone well.
> 
> Regardless, folks fill up running motors daily across the world, its hazardous yes, but its doable, is it stupid only if you don't understand the consequences. Would I refill a running airplane, probably not, cause an airplane needs a bunch more then just fuel when it stops, have I refilled a running saw probably, would I do it again probably. Have i poured gas on a roaring fire Hel's yes, would I do it again... um yeah.
> 
> Some friends of the family back in WY where stealing gas out of another friends truck, the only truck in town with gas in it at the time (population was in the low 30's, that kind of town) one of the brothers after sucking on ye ole garden hose, decided to light a cigarette, and his face... and hands, the other brother having seen this (he being the one holding the can) threw the can getting himself on fire, and his brother more on fire... also lighting the truck on fire... the only truck in town with fuel in it at the time.
> 
> To make a fairly long story a little shorter, they ended up having to wake up the other friend, so that he could drive them the 80 miles to the nearest hospital, no ambulance in this town, Bart spent 6 months in the Gillette burn center, Brian spent about 6 weeks, Piere drove that truck for several more years, it already had brushed on flames, so the soot and what not was just left for effect.


Some have stories, videos & pics of what's a bit dangerous & some have just scars if they made it out alive, Great story dude ,
If only someone had the vision to film it.
Thankinski


----------



## northmanlogging

This was circa 1985-86, wasn't a whole lot of cameras running around then, have pictures of the aftermath somewheres, at my folk's place, but that would be like digging through the library of congress without a dewey decimal to guide me, just 7000 bags of pictures and nothing labeled.


----------



## scheffa

When milling I often have to refuel once maybe twice per cut, saw needs a couple of minutes to cool down prior to being turned off, much quicker and easier to fuel while still running. The exhaust on the saw is still going be hot even with the saw turned off so the risk of a potential fire is still there. Only other risk may be from a spark, which should not be there. Gotta risk it to get the biscuit


----------



## Westboastfaller

And this brings us back on track to our next couple of Absurd 'pro' tips.
Try and fuel you saw running a couple of times per day to increase/maintain stamina and productivity.
*note; If the saw can be filled quickly without the RPM,s dropping and saw stalling then this would indicate an inadequate vent.

And now one of my fav's and yes it involves lighting gasoline on fire. It's one I thought about adding to this cool thread for awhile
This one was shown to me in '93 when I was tree thinning north island and it's called West coast lunch fire
All the kids are doing it.

You can use an oil jug or just a sandwich bag or wax paper in the ground also works really well too.
Cut the oil jug in half and put about 30% oil in it and the rest gas. Dig a hole and put your jug or whatever you choose to line it with and light it up. In those thinning blocks there never would be a chance at finding dry wood. We still do this all the time on $hitty days like today. May add a few sticks to help too.


----------



## northmanlogging

Soda can works too, cut the top off fill with gas light toast marshmallows or not...


----------



## Westboastfaller

^^^LMAO! that's absurd!
Or not. 
Throw in some Alder chip and you have Gas 'n' alder smoked marshmallows. 
Does that ever sound good.


----------



## Bwildered

scheffa said:


> When milling I often have to refuel once maybe twice per cut, saw needs a couple of minutes to cool down prior to being turned off, much quicker and easier to fuel while still running. The exhaust on the saw is still going be hot even with the saw turned off so the risk of a potential fire is still there. Only other risk may be from a spark, which should not be there. Gotta risk it to get the biscuit


I'd just turn it off after idling for 20 seconds, after all they're still makin saws.
Fantaski


----------



## scheffa

Bwildered said:


> I'd just turn it off after idling for 20 seconds, after all they're still makin saws.
> Fantaski



Yeah they are still making saws but at a little over $3000 for an 880 I won't be risking it, after sitting at full throttle pulling a 72"bar for a full tank 20second cool down won't do anything


----------



## Bwildered

scheffa said:


> Yeah they are still making saws but at a little over $3000 for an 880 I won't be risking it, after sitting at full throttle pulling a 72"bar for a full tank 20second cool down won't do anything


But your risking burning $3000 & epidermis for a few minutes anyway. By not really risking $3000 & losing a few minutes your pretty well guaranteeing your epidermis.
I'm a 50:1 runner so I know my saw is running cooler anyhow.
Tranks


----------



## hseII

Bwildered said:


> But your risking burning $3000 & epidermis for a few minutes anyway. By not really risking $3000 & losing a few minutes your pretty well guaranteeing your epidermis.
> I'm a 50:1 runner so I know my saw is running cooler anyhow.
> Tranks



When arguing with your brick walls, do they ever talk back to you?


----------



## scheffa

50-1 in a milling saw will kill it anyway, sorry to burst your bubble.
However you continue to live life wrapped in bubble wrap.


----------



## Bwildered

hseII said:


> When arguing with your brick walls, do they ever talk back to you?


Yes, all the time & you're doing it now.
Fanks


----------



## Bwildered

scheffa said:


> 50-1 in a milling saw will kill it anyway, sorry to burst your bubble.
> However you continue to live life wrapped in bubble wrap.


How, I've been running 50:1 almost as long as you've been on the earth.
Tanks


----------



## scheffa

Because it is too lean for a saw that runs 8hrs full throttle under huge load only stopping long enough to sharpen the chain. I burnt one saw up running 50-1.

Fanks


----------



## Bwildered

scheffa said:


> Because it is too lean for a saw that runs 8hrs full throttle under huge load only stopping long enough to sharpen the chain. I burnt one saw up running 50-1.
> 
> Fanks


I haven't had that misfortune, stihl run saws at 50:1 under full load for thousands of hours & warrant them for that mixture as well, plus they recommend stopping the saw for refuelling as well.
Maybe I should rebel these simple things in life & live on the wild side & somehow benefit from the experience 
Thankinski


----------



## scheffa

Stihl don't warrant saws for milling though


----------



## Bwildered

scheffa said:


> Stihl don't warrant saws for milling though


Where is that written?


----------



## scallywag

hseII said:


> When arguing with your brick walls, do they ever talk back to you?


 
If I could like this twice I would!....GOLD!!!


----------



## scallywag

Bwildered said:


> But your risking burning $3000 & epidermis for a few minutes anyway. By not really risking $3000 & losing a few minutes your pretty well guaranteeing your epidermis.
> I'm a 50:1 runner so I know my saw is running cooler anyhow.
> Tranks


 
Read your own posts!!......Your the one that stated that you've watch fuel boiling as you've fuel up your saw!!!.....And if I remember correctly you also stated you did this day in and day out!


----------



## Bwildered

scallywag said:


> If I could like this twice I would!....GOLD!!!


That would be fools gold!
Fanks


----------



## Bwildered

scallywag said:


> Read your own posts!!......Your the one that stated that you've watch fuel boiling as you've fuel up your saw!!!.....And if I remember correctly you also stated you did this day in and day out!


Yes, but it wasn't running & it was very hot weather, fuel boils when it's hot in those magnesium cased 076's.
Thansk


----------



## scallywag

Bwildered said:


> That would be fools gold!


 
Thank you!....That's just the response I expected!!


----------



## hseII

Bwildered said:


> Yes, but it wasn't running & it was very hot weather, fuel boils when it's hot in those magnesium cased 076's.
> Thansk



So your running 50:1 in a saw based on 1960s technology?


Even though the manufacturer recommended 40:1? 

Wow.


----------



## Bwildered

scallywag said:


> Thank you!....That's just the response I expected!!


You can give it but can't take it ay!
Thansk


----------



## Bwildered

hseII said:


> So your running 50:1 in a saw based on 1960s technology?
> 
> 
> Even though the manufacturer recommended 40:1?
> 
> Wow.


Which manufacturer? The saw or the oil?
Maybe I really am a rebel!
Thansk


----------



## scallywag

Bwildered said:


> Give it but can't take ay!


 
By all means please quote me where I have directed a personal comment at you!.....You on the other hand like to reply to me using words like nong and fool.


----------



## Bwildered

scallywag said:


> By all means please quote me where I have directed a personal comment at you!.....You on the other hand like to reply to me using words like nong and fool.


I think you are mistaken, that was explained at the time & also explained that I too was once of the same description which wasn't directly directed at you personally, you seem to be sensitised to any comments contrary to your 30 something to one oil mixture belief.
Gold = valuable. Fools gold= not worth much
Please don't tell me you think refuelling a running saw is a clever or safe thing to do! I'm a bogan with redneck tendencies & even I know it isn't! Or are you another Captain Risky?
Thansk


----------



## bitzer

You guys must not have bad enough mosquito populations down there. Some years and in some woods they get so bad they will drive you into fits, running back to the truck. They will literally keep you from getting any work done. The exhaust from the saw helps. Even then they will be all over your back. Bug spray doesnt help. Either you sweat it off or they just dont care.


----------



## Bwildered

This bloke has some great absurd pro tips http://www.captainrisky.com.au/
Tanks


----------



## Bwildered

bitzer said:


> You guys must not have bad enough mosquito populations down there. Some years and in some woods they get so bad they will drive you into fits, running back to the truck. They will literally keep you from getting any work done. The exhaust from the saw helps. Even then they will be all over your back. Bug spray doesnt help. Either you sweat it off or they just dont care.


Yeah we've got a few, but I've never heard of anyone around here risking 6 months in the ICU burns unit to try & keep them away, maybe up north in the tropics in the heat of the mango season when everyone is driven troppo from the heat!
Thansk


----------



## Scablands

northmanlogging said:


> Would I refill a running airplane, probably not, cause an airplane needs a bunch more then just fuel when it stops,



As a youngster, I used to gas crop dusters hot all the time. We all lived to tell about it. A little common sense helps. Just gas on the side opposite the exhaust stack. The risk was just part of the job. When the windsock dropped, we hauled ass until we ran out of fields, calm air, or chemicals. 

Risky? Well...the big risk is static electricity. Engine on or off, that's always an issue. 

I don't think there's much less ignition risk of fueling a hot, freshly shut down saw, than a running saw. Common sense and due care are required in either case.


----------



## northmanlogging

people worry about the exhaust, its that whole spark thing with gasoline that makes for a shitty day. Besides how many folks stop, fill up a saw, then immediately start it up and start running it, same goes for lawn mowers, or any small engine, chances are ya just dumped a pint of raw gas all over the thing, and never thought twice about waiting 10 minutes for it all to evaporate, I know I never do.

And yes i've done some really dumb **** with gasoline and matches, bottle rockets, beer bottles, coleman stoves, cutting torches, and welders, and yes Gas does burn really well but its not like it blows up in your face and vaporizes your skin, mostly its just a woosh and some heat, as long as you haven't gone all vietnamese monk on yerself its probably not going to be all that bad. 

The funnest thing cause it kept happening... I was welding on the fuel tank to my engine drive welder well brazing actually, and of course there was still a bit of fuel in it, but its only like a 4 gal tank so I just left the lid off and if it blew oh well, maybe it would take the dents out too. Well, of course it lit off, but it mostly make like a rocket noise and shot fire about 2 feet out the fuel hole. The cool thing is that it would sort of extinguish itself, id continue brazing, then it would lite off again, no rhyme or reason just randomly spitting fire and roaring like a jet engine.

Also having witnessed boiling gas on a gas powered colman... some folks take them selves a little too seriously (we had heard that mixing lye with gas would make instant fire alas it was incorrect, when it didn't work we tried boiling the whole mixture, you need lie or sodium chlorate and sulfuric acid...)


----------



## bitzer

I tried lighting a smoke with the exhaust on a saw once. Couldnt get it to go. Although it will torch up some bark when exposed to the same place for a while. I don't run spark screens on my saws. To me I don't see how the exhaust gases could light gas up. You need a spark. You could get a random spark come off of the exhaust like a saw chip that torched up and took off but how often does that happen? Like northy said unless you've doused the saw and yourself in gas I don't think much harm can really come of it. It's the vapor of gas that ignites and burns. Not the liquid itself. There could really only be so much burn off before you kick some dirt on it or something. If anything it would flare up and be done. Scare the crap out of you. But hey there's a million other things in the woods to scare the crap out of you too. And after all this thread is called "absurd pro tips". I'm surprised I didn't get more flack for the running saw on my shoulder when cold.


----------



## northmanlogging

Man its big trouble out heres to run without a screen... when running hard and hot sometimes the carbon build up inside the saw breaks loose, the scree is supposed to catch all that.


----------



## Gologit

bitzer said:


> I'm surprised I didn't get more flack for the running saw on my shoulder when cold.



Remind me to talk to you about that. Darn kids anyway.


----------



## hseII

bitzer said:


> I tried lighting a smoke with the exhaust on a saw once. Couldnt get it to go. Although it will torch up some bark when exposed to the same place for a while. I don't run spark screens on my saws. To me I don't see how the exhaust gases could light gas up. You need a spark. You could get a random spark come off of the exhaust like a saw chip that torched up and took off but how often does that happen? Like northy said unless you've doused the saw and yourself in gas I don't think much harm can really come of it. It's the vapor of gas that ignites and burns. Not the liquid itself. There could really only be so much burn off before you kick some dirt on it or something. If anything it would flare up and be done. Scare the crap out of you. But hey there's a million other things in the woods to scare the crap out of you too. And after all this thread is called "absurd pro tips". I'm surprised I didn't get more flack for the running saw on my shoulder when cold.



How else are you supposed to warm up
When it's cold outside?


----------



## 2dogs

My evil Stihl 090 will sure as heck start bark on fire. Dern near every time.

My old boss cussed me out a few times for tensioning the chain while the saw was running. Left hand on the rear handle, bar nose on a log, right hand using the scrench. Easy peasy.


----------



## hseII

2dogs said:


> My evil Stihl 090 will sure as heck start bark on fire. Dern near every time.
> 
> My old boss cussed me out a few times for tensioning the chain while the saw was running. Left hand on the rear handle, bar nose on a log, right hand using the scrench. Easy peasy.



BaHaHaHa.

All the Pros Be Runnin' Dem 090 Steals.


----------



## bitzer

northmanlogging said:


> Man its big trouble out heres to run without a screen... when running hard and hot sometimes the carbon build up inside the saw breaks loose, the scree is supposed to catch all that.


Out by you guys I can see that. Here fire danger is pretty low all the time. We get a fair amount of precipitation year round. I also cut woodlots surrounded by fields. I'm rarely in a "big" woods. I think there is a difference there too.


----------



## bitzer

Gologit said:


> Remind me to talk to you about that. Darn kids anyway.


I don't think you guys get the kinda cold there that will make you try nearly anything to stay warm. It will drive you a little crazy.


----------



## Bwildered

Scablands said:


> As a youngster, I used to gas crop dusters hot all the time. We all lived to tell about it. A little common sense helps. Just gas on the side opposite the exhaust stack. The risk was just part of the job. When the windsock dropped, we hauled ass until we ran out of fields, calm air, or chemicals.
> 
> Risky? Well...the big risk is static electricity. Engine on or off, that's always an issue.
> 
> I don't think there's much less ignition risk of fueling a hot, freshly shut down saw, than a running saw. Common sense and due care are required in either case.


Those ruskies found out about the dangers fuelling their plane, the ones that lived that is.
There must be a risk to it , because nowhere is it recommended to do it, other than by some rebellious types on a chainsaw forum, of course refuelling gasoline is risky with static electricity, a running saw is generating electricity while it's running , and more than likely static electricity as well, I'm not seeing any advantages worth the risk of doing it other than getting the nick name of Bernie Zarsoff is it catches fire.
Thansk


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

I usually leave my trucks running in winter while filling them. Diesel and my own pump though.
When the fuel company fills the bulk tanks they leave their truck running....


----------



## Bwildered

ValleyFirewood said:


> I usually leave my trucks running in winter while filling them. Diesel and my own pump though.
> When the fuel company fills the bulk tanks they leave their truck running....


Nothing wrong with that, its diesel & a different animal.
Tanks


----------



## Gologit

bitzer said:


> I don't think you guys get the kinda cold there that will make you try nearly anything to stay warm. It will drive you a little crazy.



Cold? In the Sierra Nevadas? Think _Donner Party.
_You're right though, I've never worked much in sub-zero weather but I don't think I've missed much.
We had a winter job for several years where we _couldn't_ work unless there was at least eighteen inches of snow on the ground. The daily temps were in the low twenties and high teens. That was plenty cold for this native Californian.


----------



## president

scheffa said:


> Because it is too lean for a saw that runs 8hrs full throttle under huge load only stopping long enough to sharpen the chain. I burnt one saw up running 50-1.
> 
> Fanks


your temps might get higher in AUS.


----------



## 1270d

Bewildered, maybe this question has been addressed in other threads here on AS but I only visit the logging section, and only occasionally. 
Why do you always end your posts with some strange nonsense word or another?


----------



## bitzer

Gologit said:


> Cold? In the Sierra Nevadas? Think _Donner Party.
> _You're right though, I've never worked much in sub-zero weather but I don't think I've missed much.
> We had a winter job for several years where we _couldn't_ work unless there was at least eighteen inches of snow on the ground. The daily temps were in the low twenties and high teens. That was plenty cold for this native Californian.


No you haven't missed much. This time of year I pray for winter. 90 and super humid. In winter when it's 30 below with the wind I pray for this time of year.


----------



## Bwildered

1270d said:


> Bewildered, maybe this question has been addressed in other threads here on AS but I only visit the logging section, and only occasionally.
> Why do you always end your posts with some strange nonsense word or another?


Its good etiquette to sign off with some sort of polite recognition to the reader, I just do it in my own particular way.
Tanski


----------



## northmanlogging

you realize it makes you sound like a sarcastic 5 year old girl right? not exactly upping yer intelligence ranking to those that read it every time.


----------



## Bwildered

northmanlogging said:


> you realize it makes you sound like a sarcastic 5 year old girl right? not exactly upping yer intelligence ranking to those that read it every time.


small things irritate small minds slim.
Transki


----------



## big hank

Australians are the worst posters on the internet


----------



## Bwildered

big hank said:


> Australians are the worst posters on the internet


And signerofferers too.
Tanks


----------



## Gologit

bitzer said:


> No you haven't missed much. This time of year I pray for winter. 90 and super humid. In winter when it's 30 below with the wind I pray for this time of year.



I understand. Been there. This probably wouldn't be a good time to brag about the joys of retirement then?


----------



## northmanlogging

big hank said:


> Australians are the worst posers on the internet



Thats just rascist...


----------



## chucker

Gologit said:


> I understand. Been there. This probably wouldn't be a good time to brag about the joys of retirement then?


time? retirement will come for me with out a second thought one day after I pass to a brighter clear sky with a new saw in each hand to fell all them wonderful tall trees in the garden of everlasting ... !time is good, brag away while you can... lol


----------



## Bwildered

northmanlogging said:


> Thats just rascist...


But it does come under the banner of being another "absurd pro tip" & slightly better than the last one.
Stanski


----------



## scheffa

Being a climber, If the most dangerous thing I do is fill a running saw I'm pretty happy


----------



## Bwildered

scheffa said:


> Being a climber, If the most dangerous thing I do is fill a running saw I'm pretty happy


It's good to reduce risks, not add in more.
Some light reading
http://www.resourcesandenergy.nsw.g.../SA10-06-Contractor-suffers-serious-burns.pdf
*Tree lopper suffers serious burns*





The injured man is stabilised before being airlifted to hospital.

_Thursday 22 October 2015, 9.10am Sydney time_

A 23-year-old tree lopper suffered significant burns to his torso, arms and legs in Cherrybrook this morning. It is understood the incident occurred while he was refuelling a chainsaw which then exploded.

The CareFlight rapid response trauma team were called to the incident and landed nearby at Cherrybrook Athletics Centre.

CareFlight’s emergency response doctor worked with paramedics from NSW Ambulance to treat the injured man who was intubated at the scene.

After stabilisation, the man was airlifted to Royal North Shore Hospital in a serious but stable condition.

*For further information please contact Rania Wannous at CareFlight Media on 02 9687 1111.*


----------



## northmanlogging

I'm thinkin on gettin a travel size bottle of olive oil to keep in the crummy. Today I got my self a big ole wad of doug fir... "sap" on me eyelid, the good eye too, so every time I blinked it got stuck shut fer like a good hour or two until enough dirt got packed into it to stop being sticky.

For those that don't already know, BW aside... olive oil, or any cooking type oil really does wonders for taking pitch off skin and out of hair.


----------



## KiwiBro

Bwildered said:


> It's good to reduce risks, not add in more.


"The ignition source has not yet been confirmed."
What chainsaw model was that again and what was he cutting?
Was he smoking at the time?
Might as well have had a sprinkler nose on petrol can for all the care he was showing to how it got filled?

Bware confirmation bias, Bwildered.


----------



## chucker

northmanlogging said:


> I'm thinkin on gettin a travel size bottle of olive oil to keep in the crummy. Today I got my self a big ole wad of doug fir... "sap" on me eyelid, the good eye too, so every time I blinked it got stuck shut fer like a good hour or two until enough dirt got packed into it to stop being sticky.
> 
> For those that don't already know, BW aside... olive oil, or any cooking type oil really does wonders for taking pitch off skin and out of hair.


! so does peanut butter, as it seems like there's always one of them in the bottom of my lunch bucket... !! *** don't use the strawberry jam as it will attract flies and bees. lol


----------



## Bwildered

KiwiBro said:


> "The ignition source has not yet been confirmed."
> What chainsaw model was that again and what was he cutting?
> Was he smoking at the time?
> Might as well have had a sprinkler nose on petrol can for all the care he was showing to how it got filled?
> 
> Bware confirmation bias, Bwildered.


Yes that's true, but it did mention the possible causes, I am a bit wary of gasoline, especially in our hot climate with the vapours spreading in all directions for many meters & the hot weather lifting the chances of it igniting easier.
Thansk


----------



## bnmc98

So it's been a quiet thread for a while, but I was just thinking that I would share something that has helped me quite a bit. Especially for you fallers and those working in open cab machines.
It can be quite dusty in the summer, and especially later in the dry months. And when I cut I tend to get a a bunch of crap in my sinuses, wood chips, sawdust, smoke residue from the saw.
When I skid, there's an eternal dust cloud around me, like Pig Pen.
I used to get about 4 sinus infections a year. No joke, although I tend to have some sinus problems a bit to begin with. But I started doing something about 2 years ago that helped me quite a bit.
I use a sinus rinse every night and you would not believe the junk that comes out, black and chunky.
I have had one sinus infection in the last 2 years since I started doing it and that one I will attribute to a sick co worker.

Has helped me out, thought I would pass it on.


----------



## capetrees

northmanlogging said:


> I'm thinkin on gettin a travel size bottle of olive oil to keep in the crummy. Today I got my self a big ole wad of doug fir... "sap" on me eyelid, the good eye too, so every time I blinked it got stuck shut fer like a good hour or two until enough dirt got packed into it to stop being sticky.
> 
> For those that don't already know, BW aside... olive oil, or any cooking type oil really does wonders for taking pitch off skin and out of hair.


Small travel can of WD-40 works great for sap removal from arms, clothes and tools.


----------



## ropensaddle

Bwildered said:


> Yes that's true, but it did mention the possible causes, I am a bit wary of gasoline, especially in our hot climate with the vapours spreading in all directions for many meters & the hot weather lifting the chances of it igniting easier.
> Thansk


Ok folks I gotta say i have filled a running saw and had it whoooooooof. It was hot out I overfilled a tad lifted can bit of drip fell on the starter area. I feel the coil lit it but I never have filled a running saw again. I was lucky the can did not light!


----------



## HuskStihl

bnmc98 said:


> So it's been a quiet thread for a while, but I was just thinking that I would share something that has helped me quite a bit. Especially for you fallers and those working in open cab machines.
> It can be quite dusty in the summer, and especially later in the dry months. And when I cut I tend to get a a bunch of crap in my sinuses, wood chips, sawdust, smoke residue from the saw.
> When I skid, there's an eternal dust cloud around me, like Pig Pen.
> I used to get about 4 sinus infections a year. No joke, although I tend to have some sinus problems a bit to begin with. But I started doing something about 2 years ago that helped me quite a bit.
> I use a sinus rinse every night and you would not believe the junk that comes out, black and chunky.
> I have had one sinus infection in the last 2 years since I started doing it and that one I will attribute to a sick co worker.
> 
> Has helped me out, thought I would pass it on.


I do the same thing. Makes a big difference .


----------



## northmanlogging

bnmc98 said:


> So it's been a quiet thread for a while, but I was just thinking that I would share something that has helped me quite a bit. Especially for you fallers and those working in open cab machines.
> It can be quite dusty in the summer, and especially later in the dry months. And when I cut I tend to get a a bunch of crap in my sinuses, wood chips, sawdust, smoke residue from the saw.
> When I skid, there's an eternal dust cloud around me, like Pig Pen.
> I used to get about 4 sinus infections a year. No joke, although I tend to have some sinus problems a bit to begin with. But I started doing something about 2 years ago that helped me quite a bit.
> I use a sinus rinse every night and you would not believe the junk that comes out, black and chunky.
> I have had one sinus infection in the last 2 years since I started doing it and that one I will attribute to a sick co worker.
> 
> Has helped me out, thought I would pass it on.



I switched to mouth breathing years ago, cut way back on the boogies, course I still pick my nose as much as ever... gotta have a hobby.


----------



## Westboastfaller

K you are going to need that sinus wash before this next absurd tip. Wash your face while you are at it. This is a fairly high tech eye wash bubble system.
I used it two days ago. No guarantees.

*For right eye chip removal:

Cup hands together and fill with water
Submerge eye and nose and block off left nostril with bottom off inner thumb and blow out of right nostril with right eye open. For constant feed stand in the shower.


----------



## northmanlogging

capetrees said:


> Small travel can of WD-40 works great for sap removal from arms, clothes and tools.



But does it work on beards?


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

HuskStihl said:


> I do the same thing. Makes a big difference .



I wear an air filter. Miller welding makes a small one to fit under a welding helmet.


----------



## Gypo Logger

bitzer said:


> I never use bug spray. I would think it would sweat right off. I don't get many horseflies here tho. Skeeters can be a nightmare in some woods. There have been times I won't shut the saw off when fueling just to keep the exhaust around and they still bite you in the back.


Totally irresponsible and dangerous! Lol
If your matches are wet you can soak tissue paper in gas by dipping it into the gas tank and with the plug out and a few pulls of the recoil it will ignite the bum wad if the plug is grounded on the cylinder.
After continued chain throws, I saw a 266XP catch fire that had a leaking tank. It was started by yet another chain throw.


----------



## Gypo Logger

As Bark Bugs, Wookticks, Gyppo's and Timber Tramps we need to offer for free our best advice about trees when the opportunity arises, however absurd it sounds.
It's good to save some trees and save them right out to the bud, however irresistible it is to dump them.
I mean we have all been approached about so called City Trees for removal, most of the time I just say they will be here long after we're gone.
Save as many trees as you can, because there's a carpet of the stuff out there.
John, the Hort Wanker.


----------



## Gypo Logger

Just in case Slowpe (Patty I think) takes exception to the puzzy cat in the tree, I just want to say I seriously, totally and unconditionally see eye to eye with that woman in that hardwood tree.
I just wish I could offer her my jacket.


----------



## northmanlogging

pro tip #33

if you find yerself worying about the loose center pin on yer skidder and how yer going to a find time to fix it and b find a shop to fix it in, firtst check to make sure its not abolt thats gotten a little loose.

2 years now i've been putting it off, lost the pto support bearing, while fixin that i noticed a really big nut... much betterer now


----------



## bnmc98

northmanlogging said:


> pro tip #33
> 
> if you find yerself worying about the loose center pin on yer skidder and how yer going to a find time to fix it and b find a shop to fix it in, firtst check to make sure its not abolt thats gotten a little loose.
> 
> 2 years now i've been putting it off, lost the pto support bearing, while fixin that i noticed a really big nut... much betterer now



That's funny

um... I'm gonna check mine tomorrow.


seriously


----------



## bnmc98

Nope, mine's just plain old wore out...


----------



## northmanlogging




----------



## Odog

bnmc98 said:


> So it's been a quiet thread for a while, but I was just thinking that I would share something that has helped me quite a bit. Especially for you fallers and those working in open cab machines.
> It can be quite dusty in the summer, and especially later in the dry months. And when I cut I tend to get a a bunch of crap in my sinuses, wood chips, sawdust, smoke residue from the saw.
> When I skid, there's an eternal dust cloud around me, like Pig Pen.
> I used to get about 4 sinus infections a year. No joke, although I tend to have some sinus problems a bit to begin with. But I started doing something about 2 years ago that helped me quite a bit.
> I use a sinus rinse every night and you would not believe the junk that comes out, black and chunky.
> I have had one sinus infection in the last 2 years since I started doing it and that one I will attribute to a sick co worker.
> 
> Has helped me out, thought I would pass it on.



I'm in the rock dust 12-14 hrs a day, when I get home I kinda do the same thing as you, except I fill my hands with water and take a big snort of it. Burns like hel, but all the black nasty boogery rock dust comes out and I can breath again.


----------



## northmanlogging

Welcome back Odog, startin to wonder if ya blewed yerself up.


----------



## Odog

northmanlogging said:


> Welcome back Odog, startin to wonder if ya blewed yerself up.


It was touch and go fer awhile! I think everyone in the state decided to start rock projects on the same date!


----------



## chucker

Odog said:


> I'm in the rock dust 12-14 hrs a day, when I get home I kinda do the same thing as you, except I fill my hands with water and take a big snort of it. Burns like hel, but all the black nasty boogery rock dust comes out and I can breath again.


!"IM SO TOUGH" oh wait that's another thread, I snort cherry coke up my nose to flush out the boogymother's! cough/ cough/hack and sneezs again.... lol


----------



## Odog

chucker said:


> !"IM SO TOUGH" oh wait that's another thread, I snort cherry coke up my nose to flush out the boogymother's! cough/ cough/hack and sneezs again.... lol


Damn!! If you can snort cherry coke, you is one tough SOB!!


----------



## northmanlogging

what kind of dealer has cherry coke anyway?

Oh wait you mean the soda pop...


----------



## ropensaddle

Odog said:


> Damn!! If you can snort cherry coke, you is one tough SOB!!


Perubian flakes mo bettah


----------



## northmanlogging

When installing used hydraulic components.

Always remember to pull the concrete? out of the fittings, and remove all hoses and check for more concrete? or whatever they had in there...

Then try not to call the guy you bought it from and give him an earful about grease and why you should use it...

things are better now...


----------



## Jeff Lary

northmanlogging said:


> years ago I took an emergency responder type class, and a dude in the class had a story about every type of horrible accident you could ever think of "just one drop of gasoline in a 1 gal can and it blew the frecking garage door off"
> 
> Me being the kid that blew **** up and lit stuff on fire, well I still do that, it was really hard for me not to tell him to shut the **** up... but being the weird rednecks from out of town surrounded by soccer moms and computer geeks it probably wouldn't have gone well.
> 
> Regardless, folks fill up running motors daily across the world, its hazardous yes, but its doable, is it stupid only if you don't understand the consequences. Would I refill a running airplane, probably not, cause an airplane needs a bunch more then just fuel when it stops, have I refilled a running saw probably, would I do it again probably. Have i poured gas on a roaring fire Hel's yes, would I do it again... um yeah.
> 
> Some friends of the family back in WY where stealing gas out of another friends truck, the only truck in town with gas in it at the time (population was in the low 30's, that kind of town) one of the brothers after sucking on ye ole garden hose, decided to light a cigarette, and his face... and hands, the other brother having seen this (he being the one holding the can) threw the can getting himself on fire, and his brother more on fire... also lighting the truck on fire... the only truck in town with fuel in it at the time.
> 
> To make a fairly long story a little shorter, they ended up having to wake up the other friend, so that he could drive them the 80 miles to the nearest hospital, no ambulance in this town, Bart spent 6 months in the Gillette burn center, Brian spent about 6 weeks, Piere drove that truck for several more years, it already had brushed on flames, so the soot and what not was just left for effect.



That right there has to be a true story if I have ever heard one,...You just can't make stuff like that up Good one !!


----------



## northmanlogging

Today I filled up a running saw while covered in gas...

I didn't burst into flames

though my giblets are a little bit chemical burnt... feckin flippy caps...


----------



## Bwildered

northmanlogging said:


> Today I filled up a running saw while covered in gas...
> 
> I didn't burst into flames
> 
> though my giblets are a little bit chemical burnt... feckin flippy caps...


I hope your videoing this stuff, otherwise Mr T will run out of work.
Kaboomski


----------



## northmanlogging

I'm gonna go ahead and put this in here, I know there are many rain gear threads out there, but deciding which one to stick it in meh...

Anyway this is the oft mentioned faux Filson's tinned hickory, and why you should wear spenders...


----------



## northmanlogging

So I got dumped on today

The ole Faux Filsons did a dandy job, wind, rain all sorts of weather I'm mostly dry and mostly warm.


----------



## TBS

More than once I've had a 235r weedeater catch fire when I pulled the rope after fueling . When it's 110 out and all the vegetation is dry enough for a popcorn fart to start a fire make sure you set your flaming weedeater in dirt so you can kick dirt otherwise your gonna be in sh.. Storm. Also make sure the tailgate of the truck isn't on fire.


----------



## northmanlogging

Smart fones are kool,

Smert fones make finding directions easier

Smart Phones don't like getting stepped on with caulk boots


----------



## Gologit

northmanlogging said:


> Smart fones are kool,
> 
> Smert fones make finding directions easier
> 
> Smart Phones don't like getting stepped on with caulk boots




They don't like being dumped in porta-potties either. At least I think they don't. It's still there. Somewhere.


----------



## bnmc98

northmanlogging said:


> Today I filled up a running saw while covered in gas...
> 
> I didn't burst into flames
> 
> though my giblets are a little bit chemical burnt... feckin flippy caps...



I'm always covered in something flammable, good thing I don't smoke anymore.

My "Absurd" pro tip is paper towels are better than TP, you don't have to fold them as much and they are more absorbent. Especially the blue shop towels.


----------



## northmanlogging

Them shop towels are much softer then regular kitchen paper towels too.

Had to use a news paper once... one of them weekly city entertainment ones too... it was horrible... feckin roomates


----------



## northmanlogging

Several folks told me to put the main window on the excavator up when digging big stumps or to get rid of glare/distortion...

Well up until today I ignored them, cause its been raining and generally gross out, so I've been marveling at the whole staying dry and mostly comfy thing.

It was 72deg today, and the sun was beating down on the durty window so I couldn't see anything.

I proceeded to take some absurd advice, and open the main window, but it needed to lock in place, and something was stopping is...

So's I slams it open....

What was stopping it was that the cab is slightly smooshed, and the top hatch bolts where hitting the glass...

I currently have glass in muh shoes, glass in muh shorts, glass in pockets, glass in muh beard, glass in muh hair... and lots of fine little cuts that I just know are going to scar like crazy all over my forehead...

Open the window they said, it makes all the difference they said...

****ers


----------



## Gologit

northmanlogging said:


> Several folks told me to put the main window on the excavator up when digging big stumps or to get rid of glare/distortion...
> 
> Well up until today I ignored them, cause its been raining and generally gross out, so I've been marveling at the whole staying dry and mostly comfy thing.
> 
> It was 72deg today, and the sun was beating down on the durty window so I couldn't see anything.
> 
> I proceeded to take some absurd advice, and open the main window, but it needed to lock in place, and something was stopping is...
> 
> So's I slams it open....
> 
> What was stopping it was that the cab is slightly smooshed, and the top hatch bolts where hitting the glass...
> 
> I currently have glass in muh shoes, glass in muh shorts, glass in pockets, glass in muh beard, glass in muh hair... and lots of fine little cuts that I just know are going to scar like crazy all over my forehead...
> 
> Open the window they said, it makes all the difference they said...
> 
> ****ers



They said open the window, not try to tear the whole thing out by it's roots and remove the top of the cab at the same time. Sheeeeesh.


----------



## northmanlogging

I was wondering why folks where so thrilled with excavators, they are way heavier then a plain ole round nosed shovel... but the 36" bucket does move more dirt in an hour, and the handles don't break nearly as fast


----------



## Eccentric

It's also harder to do all this neat stuff with your basic #2 Earth mover...


----------



## northmanlogging

Local dealer want's 350 fer the new glass, just the glass...

But a local window dealer/glass merchant, $75 after tax cut to size and tempered Should have it tomorrow.

All it is is tempered glass, not even a safety layer in the middle.

Granted I won't have a hole for the not working wiper motor, but hasn't been an issue yet, and the weather here has been pretty gross, find myself hiding in the excavator fairly often.


----------



## Gologit

northmanlogging said:


> Local dealer want's 350 fer the new glass, just the glass...
> 
> But a local window dealer/glass merchant, $75 after tax cut to size and tempered Should have it tomorrow.
> 
> All it is is tempered glass, not even a safety layer in the middle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Granted I won't have a hole for the not working wiper motor, but hasn't been an issue yet, and the weather here has been pretty gross, find myself hiding in the excavator fairly often.




Get the good glass. It's a write-off. You're only paying 275 bucks to have something that might not blind you when a rock or a limb or a high pressure jet
of hydraulic fluid hits the windshield.


----------



## northmanlogging

Honestly I'll probably break the damn thing putting it in...

Far as I can tell the original was just tempered glass, no safety glass at all, Though if this doesn't work, they same glass place will cut to size safety glass as well, and not a whole lot more expensive.

Tempered glass will shatter into itty bitty bits, where as untempered breaks in to lots of jagged shards


----------



## northmanlogging

The further misadventures of a dumb gyppo and his haywire outfit...

between yesterday and today, I've thrown the same track 5 times... yes 5 times, in the process of removing a link... but darkness prevailed, 

Anyway, I hate grease, at least grease on my hands, and those that have ever dealt with putting a track back on or repacking a bearing know that you basically take a large handful of snot and get it on everything in the immediate vicinity.

I have a roll of them blue towels, but lets face it, they don't cut it with nearly freezing grease (or ever for that matter)

But I also have an abundance of saw chips. So instead of ringing out a paper towel over and over again, I just took a big ole handful of chips and scrubbed my hands with it, takes 2 or 3 handfuls, and yer hands aren't exactly clean, but they sure aren't sticky and slimy, gets most of the grease off and leaves yer paws mostly dry, works with gloves too.


----------



## Gologit

northmanlogging said:


> The further misadventures of a dumb gyppo and his haywire outfit...
> 
> between yesterday and today, I've thrown the same track 5 times... yes 5 times, in the process of removing a link... but darkness prevailed,
> 
> Anyway, I hate grease, at least grease on my hands, and those that have ever dealt with putting a track back on or repacking a bearing know that you basically take a large handful of snot and get it on everything in the immediate vicinity.
> 
> I have a roll of them blue towels, but lets face it, they don't cut it with nearly freezing grease (or ever for that matter)
> 
> But I also have an abundance of saw chips. So instead of ringing out a paper towel over and over again, I just took a big ole handful of chips and scrubbed my hands with it, takes 2 or 3 handfuls, and yer hands aren't exactly clean, but they sure aren't sticky and slimy, gets most of the grease off and leaves yer paws mostly dry, works with gloves too.



My sympathies. I've put a few tracks back on over the years. They never seem to happen in a handy spot like the landing or next to a road close to the truck. They also seem to happen so that you're carrying the tools uphill to work.
The wood chip trick is a good one. Starting fluid works good too but it can get kinda expensive.


----------



## northmanlogging

I got some real bad chemical burns a few years ago at one of the machine shops I worked at, I.D.L (don't work there... ever...)They would clean the machines with solvent daily and mix the coolant super thick... very bad combo, so my fingers are really sensitive to stuff, brake clean and starting fluid being high on the list, diesel is ok for short term, but even oil after too long starts to burn.


----------



## northmanlogging

Also notably this is about the time I decided I was done machining and wanted to spend more time in the woods... a year later I bought the Missus... I'm still broke but I'm happier...


----------



## chucker

northmanlogging said:


> Also notably this is about the time I decided I was done machining and wanted to spend more time in the woods... a year later I bought the Missus... I'm still broke but I'm happier...


lol northy you will always be happier on your own even with the worst of days! worst of days allows you to know there yours and yours alone with out having to share the pain and paying of your love (note* I did not say work) lol


----------



## bitzer

Yep those blue towels are useless. Old bath towels are best for grease and oil. Old cotton t-shirts are good too. I've got a steady stream of them from the house to truck to skidder. The biggest problem with a roof mount loader on a forwarder is you're always cleaning the windows. Rags in the cab are a necessity. I've done the wood chip thing too. And grass when in season.


----------



## northmanlogging

I broke a hose last week, while plucking branches off a tree to push it, of course everything sprayed over the cab, and the sky light thing was open... so the entire machine has a nice sheen of hydro oil now.


----------



## rwoods

northmanlogging said:


> I broke a hose last week, while plucking branches off a tree to push it, of course everything sprayed over the cab, and the sky light thing was open... so the entire machine has a nice sheen of hydro oil now.



Slowly repeat "Rust preventive" over and over until you reach a zen state. Don't overdue it as you need some consciousness when you step on those rustproof steps and tracks.

Ron


----------



## northmanlogging

I picked up some floor covering anti skid type stuff, I'm a gonna put it down over some of the more heavily trafficked areas, calks and sheet metal at 8' in the air with no hand rails is a disaster waiting to happen anyway, then the rust preventative will just be a minor nuisance, I keep fergeting to check the oil while I still have Chucks or regular boots on... Not the the level has changed since I fixed the oil filter issue... seriously who doesn't tighten an oil filter...


----------



## northmanlogging

when contemplating beating the pins out of tracks

Just hire it done, find someone with a track press and pay them whatever they want, your shoulders and back will thank you for it later.


----------



## 1270d

northmanlogging said:


> when contemplating beating the pins out of tracks
> 
> Just hire it done, find someone with a track press and pay them whatever they want, your shoulders and back will thank you for it later.




We rent one from the CAT dealer. Pounding is for the birds. Dry ice the pins before reassembly. Makes things happen a lot easier.


----------



## northmanlogging

I asked around, no one seemed keen on renting one kept mumbling something about expensive and broken... 

The local outfit here in town they have broke 2 in the last 2 months... they where less then thrilled about me asking to rent it.


----------



## madmarksolomon

When camped out for awhile away from town, Take a spare ice chest load it with dirty clothes, water, and detergent drive to work and back pull out clean clothes wash out in creek and hang in camp to dry.


----------



## ArtB

madmarksolomon said:


> ....wash out in creek .......



Dontcha have the CA enviro wackos on yer case fer pollutin' that there stream?


----------



## madmarksolomon

ArtB said:


> Dontcha have the CA enviro wackos on yer case fer pollutin' that there stream?


I would not know, I don't talk to those enviro wackos.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

1270d said:


> We rent one from the CAT dealer. Pounding is for the birds. Dry ice the pins before reassembly. Makes things happen a lot easier.



We just torch them. New pins are cheap (like $30)


----------



## Bwildered

madmarksolomon said:


> When camped out for awhile away from town, Take a spare ice chest load it with dirty clothes, water, and detergent drive to work and back pull out clean clothes wash out in creek and hang in camp to dry.


That's just like they do in the Ganges, except they'll take a dump at the same time as well.


----------



## northmanlogging

ValleyFirewood said:


> We just torch them. New pins are cheap (like $30)



So you totch the pins without gouging the links...?

And how do you torch the pins into the hole?


----------



## 1270d

Our tracks have sealed bushings. Can't put a whole lot of heat on it.


----------



## northmanlogging

Once they get old enough the seals ate about useless anyway


----------



## Odog

We finally broke down and bought a track press a couple years ago. We usually wear out a set of rails every 800-900 hrs. Having the press is a lot cheaper in the long run than calling CAT or CESCO all the time when you only have 1 or 2 links to replace.


----------



## 1270d

Odog said:


> We finally broke down and bought a track press a couple years ago. We usually wear out a set of rails every 800-900 hrs. Having the press is a lot cheaper in the long run than calling CAT or CESCO all the time when you only have 1 or 2 links to replace.



Wow that is some serious wear. What application? I grumble when we get 3000 hrs on the rails.


----------



## Odog

1270d said:


> Wow that is some serious wear. What application? I grumble when we get 3000 hrs on the rails.


We run 2 trench tech 2300 rock saws. They each have a set of D6 rails that have 26" wide 2" thick pads with 3" rock cutting teeth. It'll cut 8' deep in solid rock. Basically a big chainsaw on tracks. All that constant grinding in the rock puts a hell of a lot of stress on those rails. Usually start cracking links around 500-600 hrs.


----------



## northmanlogging

Just about the time I wonder if you've been vaporized ya show back up...


----------



## Odog

northmanlogging said:


> Just about the time I wonder if you've been vaporized ya show back up...



Meh, I think there's a few folks around here who'd like to see me vaporized, but it hasn't happened yet.

Between getting my daughter's to school, fed and making sure their homework is done, and keeping up with my drilling workload, Its been a busy winter and spring. Now they're out of school and off to Montana for a few weeks so I have a little breathing room again. 
How you been?


----------



## northmanlogging

Good stayin mostly busy

Even loosin some luggage on the forward facing rucksack


----------



## Odog

northmanlogging said:


> Good stayin mostly busy
> 
> Even loosin some luggage on the forward facing rucksack




Now that's always a good thing! 
Glad you're staying busy


----------



## northmanlogging

One of the rock breakin outfits around here was hiring a few weeks ago... had to talk muh self out of applying for the job


----------



## Odog

We seem to go through a few guys every year who don't like the hard work part of the job, but really it's probably no harder than what you do now. It's fun, but I'm kinda weird so my opinion may be a little off..... One of the monthly magazines we get from our powder supplier had some pictures of an outfit in Washington hanging a drill and a guy off a crane to create a flat spot so they could start a catch bench on Snoqualmie, looked pretty fun to me, nobody else thought so, but I thought it would be cool


----------



## northmanlogging

Might be the same crew...

I just wanna be around to see the dust clouds and feel the whumps...

Hard work I'm ok with, not big on eating dust all day, but I think most folks use a little water on the drill for that kind of thing.

Its not like every hole needs to be hand drilled anymore... Hell even an air drill isn't so bad with the proper supports in place, just noisy


----------



## Odog

The whumps and seeing the ground raise up in a wave is the cool part. And shooting next to buildings, just knowing you blasted 10' of rock 50' from a house and you didn't even rattle the windows is a good feeling. 

I like drilling, and you're right, we run a little water to keep the dust down. In the last couple years I put the dust collectors back on the drills, sucks all the dust up and drops it behind the drill. I used to think I was too "tough" to worry about dust, now I'm a touch smarter.....

We got a couple bigger drills with cabs last year, sure is nice to be in a cab when it's 95 degrees out. 

We still use the old sinking hammers every once in awhile when we can't get a track drill into a spot, but not a whole bunch.


----------



## northmanlogging

Mostly I'd like to get some legal and formal training on using modern splosives, what I know is from less then legal sources and hill billy know how... You wan't a car destroyed and some wicked fire balls, I'm yer guy, but the police will show up and there will be lots of questions.

Now that I have the excavator, I get folks wanting me to remove large... like old growth large stumps... a little 120 isn't really up to that, nor would a 300 sized machine have an easy time with it, but a few pounds of the proper splosive that big ole stump is a bunch of tiny peices, and therefore much easier to pick up.

Not to mention the road building aspect of cutting fresh road through solid rock, blasting is about the only effective way through all of that.


----------



## Odog

Oh yeah, we do a bunch of road building, and flattening of old roads. The old practice was to just build over the rock piles, creating a rollercoaster road. Now we get called to go back and blast out a lot of these piles and do backslopes on the cuts. But that's the joy of living in a lava field, plenty of rock to shoot. 

I'm still trying to dig up some info on stump blasting techniques for ya, there were quite a few old timers who perfected it without doing much damage to their surrounsings, just got to find the info on what they did


----------

